# In reference to XP SP3 fix



## musksnipe (Jan 9, 2008)

I found, simplified, and used that same fix many times at another forum where I dealt with 1000's of sound driver issues.

This is my version of it.

SP3 doesn't support HD audio. This will help it install with out uninstalling and re-installing SP3
This patch is required before any of the HD device drivers are installed
1. On your PC change the CSDVersion registry key to XP SP2:
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Windows\CSDVersion value=200
2. Restart your PC
3. Install HD_Audio/kb888111xpsp2.exe 
Install your HD audio driver.
4. Change the CSDVersion key back to XP SP3 again:
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Windows\CSDVersion value=300
5. Restart your PC and finalize configuration of your PC.

This is a direct download link to the KB888111 driver:
http://couponmeister.com/blog/HD_Audio/kb888111xpsp2.exe

Simple Directions:
Goto Start>Run and type in regedit , then click OK.
Click the plus signs in front of HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE>SYSTEM>Current Control Set>Control, and finally, click Windows.
In the right panel you will see CSDVersion.
Right click it, choose Modify.
In the highlighted input window, you should see 300. Change it to 200.
Click OK, close regedit and restart your PC. Windows will now think it is SP2 and allow you to install the UAA (KB888111) and your HD audio driver.
Make sure to reboot and then test your sound BEFORE, changing the value back to 300.

Then follow the same steps to change it back to SP3. Change the 200 back to 300.

These thumbnails will help guide you.


----------

